# Ariens 910019 refurb



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greetings friends....last week a high school classmate dropped off a 74 Ariens, complete but rough....he was going to get it running but lost interest. This is a model I liked because it was the last year of the 10000 series, and had a drive lever that engaged the wheels when squeezed instead of when let go of, and the auger engagement lever was up where an operator could engage it from the dashboard. I rushed the finish work on it to get it ready for tomorrows storm...still got to strip and paint the belly pan, wheels, and chute. I had a junk pressure washer I stole the Chondra from, did a new belt, some paint, new scraper and skids, and an impeller kit. This will be going to my girl friends house so I don't have to hump a blower over to help her clear her long drive way with her Craftsman...I'll finish the pretty stuff after the season.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice re purposing :thumbsup:


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Those are some fairly shiny handlebars you swapped on there. Those are unicorns where I live. 

I almost bought a parts machine this fall just for the handlebars. If it hadn't been 150 miles away, I would have.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

got to love the shiny handles.....I've got a second pair for emergencys as well......


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Put the Nice 924 Chute on it I see.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

cranman said:


> got to love the shiny handles.....I've got a second pair for emergencys as well......


Snowblower bling for the girlfriend? :smile2:


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

tlshawks said:


> Snowblower bling for the girlfriend? :smile2:


If she notices and appreciates it, she's a keeper....:smile2:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Just one of the reasons she's a keeper...lol.....


----------

